# Which thermometer do you recommend?



## mike11891 (Jan 2, 2021)

I have been through a number of different thermometers over the last several years, numerous price ranges and brands.  They all seem to work well in the beginning but all seemed to fail after a fairly short period of time.  Any advice?  Money is not an object as long as I can get something that is reliable.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 2, 2021)

Mike--you want one with 2 or 3 or 4 probes? Do you want to be able to go inside your home and read the temperature on a device or your cellphone? Are you doing any rotisserie cooking? I am too new to help but I "searched" for an answer on here a few days ago and came away with the opinion to  check out Thermoworks Smoke.... I have read good raves about its durability and design.


----------



## mike11891 (Jan 2, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Mike--you want one with 2 or 3 or 4 probes? Do you want to be able to go inside your home and read the temperature on a device or your cellphone? Are you doing any rotisserie cooking? I am too new to help but I "searched" for an answer on here a few days ago and came away with the opinion to  check out Thermoworks Smoke.... I have read good raves about its durability and design.


I will take a look the Thermo.  Thanks


----------



## Millberry (Jan 2, 2021)

I want the Fireboard 2-expensive! (small company- great customer service)


----------



## mike11891 (Jan 2, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I want the Fireboard 2-expensive! (small company- great customer service)


Never heard of them but I just went online and they look awesome


----------



## Bytor (Jan 2, 2021)

I have several different Thermoworks and they all work flawlessly.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 2, 2021)

mike11891 said:


> Never heard of them but I just went online and they look awesome


They cann hook uo to a blower temperature controller


----------



## Nole4L (Jan 2, 2021)

I'll concur with Millberry.  The Fireboard is a nice setup and there customer service is top notch.  It's internet enabled which is really nice.  I have that and then a Thermoworks MK4 instant read thermometer for grilling, etc..  A good thermometer sure makes things easier!


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 2, 2021)

Some things to consider. Some of the thermometers have the temp and alarm settings on the transmitter that is attached to the smoker by the probes. Any change like temp and timer settings requires someone to go outside and change it. Some have these settings on the remote receiver that be can carried around inside the house. Some units are not waterproof and a surprise rainstorm can ruin them.  Some units have no range to them. They won't work inside a brick house with the garage door closed.

I had these shortcomings with a Smoke ll and a Maverick 732 I owned previously and went to an Inkbird IRF-4S.  I am very happy with the Inkbird.


----------



## mike11891 (Jan 2, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> Some things to consider. Some of the thermometers have the temp and alarm settings on the transmitter that is attached to the smoker by the probes. Any change like temp and timer settings requires someone to go outside and change it. Some have these settings on the remote receiver that be can carried around inside the house. Some units are not waterproof and a surprise rainstorm can ruin them.  Some units have no range to them. They won't work inside a brick house with the garage door closed.
> 
> I had these shortcomings with a Smoke ll and a Maverick 732 I owned previously and went to an Inkbird IRF-4S.  I am very happy with the Inkbird.


Thank you for the info.  I have been using the Maverick but they dont last long at all.


----------



## robrpb (Jan 2, 2021)

Nole4L said:


> I'll concur with Millberry.  The Fireboard is a nice setup and there customer service is top notch.  It's internet enabled which is really nice.  I have that and then a Thermoworks MK4 instant read thermometer for grilling, etc..  A good thermometer sure makes things easier!



I agree with Millberry and Nole4L regarding the Fireboard 2. I bought one several months ago and a fan. The fan is a variable speed fan. I use it on a Weber 22" kettle and it maintains the temperature very good, varying only a few degrees. Prior to buying it I had a very difficult time controlling the temperature.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't need a controller since my smoker has that built in but I can say my next meat thermometer for sure is this one:


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2021)

My experience has been with cheap box store stuff that never worked well then now to inkbird which I really like. can't say much for their longevity as I haven't had them very long  I have a 4 probe thermometer with wifi and the new instant read thermometer.


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 3, 2021)

I love my InkBird BBQ-4T.  Wasn’t sure if I’d would use the WiFi thermometer but I can’t imagine smoking  now without it anymore.  It has an awesome backlight and is magnetic. Has four prongs can set up doneness, times temps alerts for any of them  or multiple things.   It also keeps a history of your cooks that you can go back and review.   I got a discount here on the site by sending their reps a message.  It is an awesome tool to have.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been using the Fireboard since it first came out. I'm a huge fan. Have never had an issue in three or four years. I know they aren't the most inexpensive, but in my view they are worth it.


----------



## mike11891 (Jan 5, 2021)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I've been using the Fireboard since it first came out. I'm a huge fan. Have never had an issue in three or four years. I know they aren't the most inexpensive, but in my view they are worth it.


Thanks....


----------



## radioguy (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a Thermoworks Smoke.  It works great for my use.  One probe for food and one for grate temp.  The remote  receiver also vibrates when the alarm goes off,  great for a wake up if you doze off.  I will say it is not waterproof, it got rained on and didn't work properly.  I took it apart, dried it out and reassembled.   That was two years ago.  I keep  a quart ziploc bag in the case now.  The unit is 4 years old.  If you are interested in Thermo Works,  visit their website and subscribe to their marketing emails.  They are always having a sale, open box sale.  

RG


----------



## mike11891 (Jan 19, 2021)

radioguy said:


> I have a Thermoworks Smoke.  It works great for my use.  One probe for food and one for grate temp.  The remote  receiver also vibrates when the alarm goes off,  great for a wake up if you doze off.  I will say it is not waterproof, it got rained on and didn't work properly.  I took it apart, dried it out and reassembled.   That was two years ago.  I keep  a quart ziploc bag in the case now.  The unit is 4 years old.  If you are interested in Thermo Works,  visit their website and subscribe to their marketing emails.  They are always having a sale, open box sale.
> 
> RG


Thanks


----------



## SoMDGuy (Jan 20, 2021)

I am christening my Thermopro TP25 this evening, so far so good.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 20, 2021)

SoMDGuy said:


> I am christening my Thermopro TP25 this evening, so far so good.


I agree.  Have had my for  only 4 months or so but use it 3-4 times a week.  Love it


----------

